# ActiveTuning Spring 2005 Kick-Off 3rd Generation 2002-5 Altima Meet



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

FULL DETAILS AT HTTP://MEET.ACTIVETUNING.COM

_This is posted here and not just in the regional forum because we want to make sure people not in that region, or who don't frequent the midwest forum, can attend also!_

*Where:* Schaumburg, IL. Grove 27 with Shelter in Busse Woods off Arlington Heights Rd.

*When:* Saturday May 14th, 2005 12:00 Noon

*For Who:* All Third Generation (2002 and up) Nissan Altima's are invited.

*What:* ActiveTuning will be sponsoring a get together for 3rd gen's. Food, drink, and prizes will be provided by ActiveTuning. Take this opportunity to meet with your fellow 3rd genners! ActiveTuning's Project ActiveTuning Version 1 Altima will be showing at the meet.

*Directions:* From the I-90 (58) and I-290 (53) Interchange in Schaumburg, IL, head south on I-290 and take the next exit (Higgins Rd. 72). Head east (turn left) through Busse Woods and to the next lights at Arlington Heights Rd. Turn right (south) and take you r next right into Busse Woods. Grove 27 will be on your right.

If you are interested in coming please respond with either definite or interested, and also a picture of your 3rd gen.

*Confirmed 3rd Gens (14):*
_If you'd like to submit your picture, please e-mail one to me_

Altimat









Buddy02









Shorteeguy21









Flame1









SpankinAltima









hecs









03Alty3.5SE87
Desiego
2.5altima
Black05Altima
stepps
Mdale
Altimized02
Mmiles



















...and a special thanks to Buddy02 for securing the site, and providing a grille, ice, and coolers!!!

Prizes will be randomly drawn from the list of confirmed attendees above and awarded at the meet. You must be present to receive your prize.


----------



## Caleb9311 (6 mo ago)

Sounds like fun, can't wait to bring mine lol


----------

